# Four red mammons and one king kong parrot for sale



## leo9

Hi i have three females and one male red mammon for sale, one king Kong parrot for sale. I am ask for $600.00 for all five fish


----------



## hondas3000

do you have side pic of the fish? and how big are they? They look like parrot from this angle with deform mouth that can't close.


----------



## pisces

agree with hondas3000 , 
from the pic all 4 parrot look like King kong parrot , because mouth is V .. i just interesting the red mammon! any side pic of the fish ?
thks..


----------



## leo9

yes but i can't not upload the pictures if you guys go to youtube and search for larry068. You will see my fish with my arowana thanks


----------



## Danw

> yes but i can't not upload the pictures if you guys go to youtube and search for larry068. You will see my fish with my arowana thanks






Cheers i hope this works for ya


----------



## leo9

Dan thanks for upload for me


----------



## Diztrbd1

leo9 said:


> yes but i can't not upload the pictures if you guys go to youtube and search for larry068. You will see my fish with my arowana thanks


for future reference: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/how-post-embedded-pictures-bca-24096/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...7/how-post-embedded-youtube-videos-bca-24101/


----------

